
“The title ‘Front-End Developer’ is obsolete.” - sairamkunala
https://css-tricks.com/the-title-front-end-developer-is-obsolete/
======
duxup
I'm a "Front End Developer" some applications I work on are back end focused,
others the logic is heavy on the front... I do almost no UI design type
work... Inevitably I work on the back end.

Outside of a large company with very defined roles it really seems like every
coding job has the possibility of being "full stack" at some point.

